# Joke - A great way to clean your toilet!



## Into The Light (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Directions here for a real clean toilet!!! easy too!!!!

1. Lift both lids on your toilet bowl and add a couple of capfuls of shampoo to the water.

2. Go to the other room where the cat is sleeping, pick it up and soothe it while you carry it towards the bathroom.

3. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (You may need to stand on the lid, afterwards). The cat will self agitate and make ample suds.
(Never mind the noises that come from the toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.)

4. Flush the toilet three or four times.
(This provides a "power-wash" and "rinse")

5. Have someone open the closest door to the outside (Be sure that no one is between the toilet and the outside door.)

6. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift both lids.

7. The cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where it will dry itself. After this procedure, both the toilet and the cat will be sparkling clean!

Sincerely,
The Dog


----------



## ladylore (Jul 14, 2008)

:funny:

I guess that is payback for the cat putting the dog in the oven.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah, that's pretty good. It IS payback for the dog in the oven one.


----------



## Halo (Jul 14, 2008)

:rofl:


----------

